
Hotspot (Linux perf GUI) v1.1.0 adds timeline and recording features - mwolff
https://www.kdab.com/hotspot-v1-1-0-adds-timeline-recording-features/
======
mwolff
See also: [https://github.com/KDAB/hotspot](https://github.com/KDAB/hotspot)

You can now also download an AppImage, so no need to compile anything!

Feedback welcome :)

